# 152 is done with, we all know what's next! (Bandwagon inside)



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

So who's with me?!!!

Anyone believe in long-shots?


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I do but i think Anderson is too much of a pro not to take bonnar seriously, which should be enough

Be nice if he pushes him abit though. also he doesnt have to do to much to avoid being one of andersons easiest fights 

thats probably an interesting question. rather than who has done the best, who has done the worst - and in what order

probly

1 forrest
2 leben
3 irving
4 okami
5 vitor

i guess you could say leites aswell but atleast he lasted longer


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't see why no one is giving Bonnar a chance. He's a big dude with decent grappling. He could use his size to dry hump Anderson against the cage for all we know.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Bonnar isn't going to win this but I'll be damned if I'm not on the Bonnar band wagon for this!


CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Oh I'm under no disillusions here, but for old times sake I'm Bonnar all the way!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm on for the ride. Planning to be derailed in epic fashion, but it'll be fun! 

Great thread btw Liza.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

this has FOTY potential, bonnar has to hang in there and leave it all out. I believe in longshot and fairytales

bonnar in the 3rd or 4th by sub


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

CHOO-CHOO!!!


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I go all in on Bonnar to become the richest fella on this forum xD

No seriously i hope he can pull it off. He has a better chance than people give him credit.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Channel that inner P4P champ that lives inside you Mr Bonnar!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Last night was a bad night for longshots and so will 153.

Bonnar gonna get punked. Fun fight, but thats about it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm looking forward to another highlight reel KO by Anderson.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Last night was a bad night for longshots and so will 153.
> 
> Bonnar gonna get punked. Fun fight, but thats about it.





osmium said:


> I'm looking forward to another highlight reel KO by Anderson.


LOL don't rain on my parade! Realistic views are now allowed in here


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> *Last night was a bad night for longshots and so will 153.*
> 
> Bonnar gonna get punked. Fun fight, but thats about it.


Actually last night we had 8 upsets, I believe that is the most of the year.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This train can only go one way.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Three things.

3.) When Anderson is put to the test he delivers.
2.) At LHW Anderson does NOT mess around. Of course there has only been two fights, but each were finished in the first round against durable opponents. 
1.) As my favorite fighter I expect a stellar fight from both in his home country.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

John8204 said:


> Actually last night we had 8 upsets, I believe that is the most of the year.


Cinderella story upsets i meant, not cinderella's fifth stepcousin twice removed beating snow white's aunt's daughter against bookmaker odds upsets.

You know like main event upset stuff.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Can I join this?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Can I join this?


Absolutely  pay no attention to those naysayers posting above us


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Absolutely  pay no attention to those naysayers posting above us


Yay. Sorry Anderson but you're getting knocked out!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

That's right! No space for realism and rational thinking in this thread!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What is this realism you speak of?

After Bonnar KOs Anderson, should he go for JBJ or move up and take down Dos Santos?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

well I scored Bonnar all 3 rounds against JBJ so I think JDS is next HAHA!!!

But seriously, Bonnar is a harder opponent than people are counting on him being in this fight. I am 100% Bonnar for this fight


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think it will be Bonnar by Submission from Strikes.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Bonnar has really underrated BJJ imo. If he uses the Chael Sonnen game plan in taking Andy down, he may actually be able to pass his guard into side control and go for a kimura or a head and arm triangle. 

It's really not out of the realm of possibility.

That being said if I had to put money on it I'd say Andy by TKO round 2. 




LizaG said:


> Channel that inner P4P champ that lives inside you Mr Bonnar!



I've always thought Bonnar looked liked Nicolas Cage.

Now I know their acting skills are on par too!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

If Stephan wins I'm going to get a raging bonnar!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think it will be Bonnar by Submission from Strikes.


I can already here Anderson crying "Uncle, uncle".


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Silva will wreck him.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont like this thread....but i will after the fight 











Its coming.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hell yeah, I'm in. Supporting the guys who always win is boring anyway.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

I am fairly sure that Silva will destroy Bonnar. But..., this fight could be interesting in that Bonnar will attack. However, Bonnar's aggression will be the end of him. 

On a side note; I think it's funny that when absolutely any other fighter moves up in weight, every single person says that's his biggest challenge ever. When Silva moves up, every single person assumes it will be a cakewalk for him?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

duckyou666 said:


> I am fairly sure that Silva will destroy Bonnar. But..., this fight could be interesting in that Bonnar will attack. However, Bonnar's aggression will be the end of him.
> 
> On a side note; I think it's funny that when absolutely any other fighter moves up in weight, every single person says that's his biggest challenge ever. When Silva moves up, every single person assumes it will be a cakewalk for him?


Were you not there the last time Silva moved up? It was a clownshow.

There were a lot of "Forrest may use his size" comments back then, and you wonder why there aren't any now?


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

why not, CHOO CHOO!!!!!!!!!!!
this might not mean anything as far as ranking goes, but I've never seen a boring Bonnar fight!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

oordeel said:


> but I've never seen a boring Bonnar fight!


Did you miss his last fight?


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Big Bonnar fan, well and truly aboard !


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

One thing is sure...Bonnar will be the *toughest* and weirdest mofo Silva will be facing in a long time.

Bonnar doesn't quit.
His cardio is one of the best in the UFC.
He is one of the biggest and strongest LHWs atm.
His htounf game is no joke and his control on the ground is good.

I will CHOO-CHOO my money on Bonnar on fight night.
With those odds....maybe i'll get rich.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> I can already here Anderson crying "Uncle, uncle".


With Ian McCall entering the ring and going after Bonnar.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Bonnar will TKO Silva within the first round.

I say this so that when it doesn't happen, people will just think I was joking, but if by miracle it happens I can be like "word". 

It's a win-win situation for me. :thumbsup:

On a serious note, I'm pulling for Bonnar as it'll probably be his last fight and I think it would be a crazy ass upset and would shake the division up drastically.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

Is this a 5 rounder (due to being the main event)?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh I'm totally in! 

He's got as much chance of winning as this train does of arriving with everyone safely. But hey, I see room for me on top!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Were you not there the last time Silva moved up? It was a clownshow.
> 
> There were a lot of "Forrest may use his size" comments back then, and you wonder why there aren't any now?


_
Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me. _

I fell for that one last time.Forrest is as big as they come at LHW to and IMO he is better than Bonnar, the only difference might be that Silva 's matrix like striking display and embarrassment of Bonnar might go slightly longer due to Bonnar having a better chin.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

<---- Never knew when to quit!


WAR BONNAR


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*It's getting close people!!! Who else is coming on board with us?*


----------



## Rob$$oN (Oct 16, 2009)

I am on!


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

War Bonnar


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Lets do this!!!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Bonnar is everything a fighter should be. I love that guy. I've always hoped he'd improve his game enough where he'd get a title shot, but he just loves to give the fans a show. He's kinda like Chris Leben without all the drama.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

From the open workouts earlier. Bonnar is RIPPED.










CHOO CHOO MOTHER ****ERS CHOO CHOO!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn! He's ripped! If Bonnar pisses hot then I'm gonna be MAAAAAD!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Not sure where this train is heading.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

They replaced his mouthguard with a lemon.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Had a dream last night, Bonner takes the 2nd and 3rd rounds...wins on point. Fuk...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Not sure where this train is heading.


Ha. perfect picture response.

War Bonnar though. he'll go out on his shield.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn!

Bonnar did good just for stepping up for the UFC. He didn't go out on a win against a mid-tier LHW, he went out and down in spirited fight against the finest fighter we'll ever see in MMA.

Good effort Bonnar! Still a big fan!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Disappointed. As I said, I wanted the brawler. He tried to grapple and had NO success. Anderson got a bit annoyed and then made a fool of him. Fight was awesome, don't get me wrong, COTY and amazing fight, but Bonnar himself should have went out in the first 5 seconds or won the fight. Forget grappling with Spider, AS I SAID ALL ALONG!!!!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep, should of gone out with a blaze of glory - he was embarrassed tonight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Yep, should of gone out with a blaze of glory - he was embarrassed tonight.


Yeah, when even Joe Rogan said he should use the ground game, I felt like everyone who knew their shit was against me. The ONLY chance for Stephan to win tonight was a brawl. When he tried it, Anderson has already sat back saying "Alright, grappling isnt working, lets brawl". Sorry Bonnar, but looks like you're going to need that TUF to go out on your shield after all. (Kills me to say that since I went nuts for Bonnar tonight).

AMAZING NIGHT THOUGH (Removing negative feeling to post). GREAT fight and Anderson was OUTSTANDING.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Disappointed. As I said, I wanted the brawler. He tried to grapple and had NO success. Anderson got a bit annoyed and then made a fool of him. Fight was awesome, don't get me wrong, COTY and amazing fight, but Bonnar himself should have went out in the first 5 seconds or won the fight. Forget grappling with Spider, AS I SAID ALL ALONG!!!!


It would have been the exact same thing if he'd tried to brawl, and then people would have complained about how it was against common sense to brawl with a sniper like Anderson.

Fact is Anderson is just miles above Bonnar, Bonnar never stood a snowball's chance in hell no matter what the promos made you believe. And really everyone's minds knew this, even if their hearts didn't. 

No shame in that though, he gave a good fight and stepped up at least, and a great night of fights in general.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah....really wanted to see a bit more, but had the feeling this would go no better for Bonnar than it did for Forrest. Oh well, good card. Thanks for stepping up to both fighters!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

stephan bonnar train...











crashed.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> It would have been the exact same thing if he'd tried to brawl, and then people would have complained about how it was against common sense to brawl with a sniper like Anderson.
> 
> Fact is Anderson is just miles above Bonnar, Bonnar never stood a snowball's chance in hell no matter what the promos made you believe. And really everyone's minds knew this, even if their hearts didn't.
> 
> No shame in that though, he gave a good fight and stepped up at least, and a great night of fights in general.


Anyone can get knocked out by a punch, Bonnar could have done it.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Anyone can get knocked out by a punch, Bonnar could have done it.


But he didn't and neither did the 40 odd elite fighters before him. On the contrary, silva has been taken down and pounded or submitted multiple times, so at least what bonnar tried was smart.

They say there is a chance you can jump out of a plane at 30000 feet without a parachute and survive. Happened once to a guy, both parachutes failed, hit the ground smack and still survived without any permanent damage. 

Lets start a jump from a cliff train!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> But he didn't and neither did the 40 odd elite fighters before him. On the contrary, silva has been taken down and pounded or submitted multiple times, so at least what bonnar tried was smart.
> 
> They say there is a chance you can jump out of a plane at 30000 feet without a parachute and survive. Happened once to a guy, both parachutes failed, hit the ground smack and still survived without any permanent damage.
> 
> Lets start a jump from a cliff train!


But Bonnar, and everyone else, knew that a match of grappling skills wouldnt bode well for him, and it didnt.

Your analogy is stupid. Let me correct it. Bonnar was on a plane that is ready to crash. Grappling is like staying on the plane, which is almost certain death (losing). Standing and scrapping and looking for a flash KO is like jumping out, and hoping you hit a small pond or something.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But Bonnar, and everyone else, knew that a match of grappling skills wouldnt bode well for him, and it didnt.
> 
> Your analogy is stupid. Let me correct it. Bonnar was on a plane that is ready to crash. Grappling is like staying on the plane, which is almost certain death (losing). Standing and scrapping and looking for a flash KO is like jumping out, and hoping you hit a small pond or something.


How did everyone know? Nice try trying to pawn off your opinion as some sort of unanimous gospel. And obviously BONNAR was the last person that "knew" this supposed truth of yours, because of what he attempted in octagon. Completely idiotic statement.

I was convinced Bonnar would lose either way, but his grappling creds at least match up way better than his striking creds. 

Your analogy is far stupider. Staying on the plane while trying to steer a crash landing is a much better option, considering the chances are far higher. In this case the plane happened to be flying over freaking Mordor (i.e. best striker in the history of combat sports) and there wasn't a patch of water in sight. 

There was still a chance of crash landing at least (grappling and hoping for a miracle sub / smothering victory), at least 3 people have accomplished that in the past and another has come very close. Who is stupider? The free falling jumper or the pilots that have been trained for years to try for crash landings with occasional success?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> How did everyone know? Nice try trying to pawn off your opinion as some sort of unanimous gospel. And obviously BONNAR was the last person that "knew" this supposed truth of yours, because of what he attempted in octagon. Completely idiotic statement.
> 
> I was convinced Bonnar would lose either way, but his grappling creds at least match up way better than his striking creds.
> 
> ...


How can it 'supposedly' be true if it happened? I said before the fight that he shouldnt grapple because Anderson will be able to stay standing easily and beat him down in the striking. What happened? Anderson was able to stay standing and beat him down in the striking. I mean, you cant argue with my prediction if that's what happened.

The only area where Bonnar is better than Anderson is brawling. Anderson is a martial artist before he is a fighter, and he's never been dragged into a scrappy war. If Bonnar could have got him there, we'd either see a new element to Silva's game or a Bonnar win.

You think steering a plane is easier? And there is always a patch of water in sight in the analogy. Anybody can knock out any body at any time.

Wait, Bonnar is a pilot? Damn, never knew that. In the analogy, Bonnar is a passenger. If he's a pilot then obviously he'll just fly to safety. You have now confused and effectivley ruined the analogy. I hope you're proud of youself!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How can it 'supposedly' be true if it happened? I said before the fight that he shouldnt grapple because Anderson will be able to stay standing easily and beat him down in the striking. What happened? Anderson was able to stay standing and beat him down in the striking. I mean, you cant argue with my prediction if that's what happened.
> 
> The only area where Bonnar is better than Anderson is brawling. Anderson is a martial artist before he is a fighter, and he's never been dragged into a scrappy war. If Bonnar could have got him there, we'd either see a new element to Silva's game or a Bonnar win.
> 
> ...


Oh wow you predicted Anderson would keep it standing and KO the hell out of a mid-tier like Bonnar, you should apply for your psychic license Nostradamus. 

Everyone knew most likely Bonnar would lose. Everyone knew most likely he'd lose badly if he tried to stand. Everyone knew he'd most likely lose badly if he tried to grapple. That's not a prediction genius, that's obvious. This is Anderson Silva we're talking about! 

What's not obvious is that brawling would somehow be better than grappling as you suggest. History indicates that it isn't, it's much worse and based on current fight statistics on Anderson has oh say ... 0% chance of succeeding. As compared to grappling with him, which has an almost 10% success rate. 

Anderson's never been dragged into a scrappy war you say? Forrest and Leben tried and they looked like morons for their trouble. Bonnar would have tried and looked worse. The same Forrest that beat your amazing brawler at brawling. Bonnar's brawling intentions would mean squat, Anderson would just have thrown that knee in the first 10 secs, and probably clowned his slow brawling in the 9 secs leading up to it. It's not like he didn't just STAND AGAINST THE CAGE WITH HIS HANDS DOWN AND LET BONNAR BRAWL anyway now did he?

Of course Bonnar's the pilot in the analogy, he's a trained fighter (like a trained pilot?) in a bad situation (engine failure / unbeatable opponent etc.). The best he can do is take the smart path and use the best area of his training in this bad spot, which has shown statistical success in the past (landing a plane with a bad engine / grappling with a guy who has been submitted etc.), rather than throw it all out the window and "get psycho" because some farmer hick on the ground wants to see a guy go *SPLAT* and possibly make it alive. When in the past all that's ever happened with that approach is the splat part.

My apologies for not tailoring my analogy for lower IQs though, how inconsiderate of me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> Oh wow you predicted Anderson would keep it standing and KO the hell out of a mid-tier like Bonnar, you should apply for your psychic license Nostradamus.
> 
> *No, I said he shouldnt grapple, which you are protesting, even though it was already proved to have disasterous results, so...I mean...how can you be right?*
> 
> ...


^All of this.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok you two calm it down. How did such an awesome thread turn into such a mess?

We'll have an end to this silly bickering now please.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> Ok you two calm it down. How did such an awesome thread turn into such a mess?


Bonnar lost...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^All of this.


Fine since see relative restraint as gay, i'll be direct, you're a blathering idiot without any mma knowledge or any point in that tldr garbage you just wrote, Enjoy your crashed train, i'm out.

Sorry killz last one, he started it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Bonnar lost...


True, but it was a fun thread none the less. :thumb02:



Liddellianenko said:


> Fine since see relative restraint as gay, i'll be direct, you're a blathering idiot without any mma knowledge or any point in that tldr garbage you just wrote, Enjoy your crashed train, i'm out.
> 
> Sorry killz last one, he started it.


Ok, you've both had a little dig at each other now. I'll dish out the warnings, as per my job description, then we can all go back to being one big happy MMAF family. 

Thread closed. ZING!


----------

